# Can do



## a.t

,Hi​ 
? "can do" מה הדרך הנכונה לתרגם -​ 
? (במילה אחת ) Cando - והאם באנגלית אפשר לכתוב זאת גם כך -​


----------



## Mjolnir

a.t said:


> ? "can do" מה הדרך הנכונה לתרגם - ​


 תלוי, מה הקונטקסט?​


a.t said:


> ? (במילה אחת ) Cando - והאם באנגלית אפשר לכתוב זאת גם כך -​


לא.​


----------



## a.t

קונטקסט -​ 
Can Do Attitude​ 
? לדוגמא כשם למותג cando אי אפשר להשתמש ב -​


----------



## Mjolnir

הממ... "גישת יכול לעשות" ממש לא נשמע טוב בעברית, אז אני אלך על  "גישה חיובית".

בקשר לשמות מותגים, אתה יכול להשתמש במה שאתה רוצה, אבל סתם במשפט ה"מילה" cando לא קיימת. שם של מותג לא חייב להיות מילה אמיתית ​


----------



## a.t

! אחלה תודה

? מכוון תמיד למשמעות חיובית can do  ורק עוד שאלה אחת בעקבות התשובה שלך, ה 

  ? או שאפשר להשתמש במושג ב"השאלה" גם ליכולת לעשות דברים שליליים


----------



## Mjolnir

can-do זה מושג חיובי, אבל אני מניח שאתה יכול להשתמש בו בצורה שלילית אם אתה נותן למשפט שלך טון סרקסטי או אולי אומר שלמישהו יש "גישה חיובית" כלפי משהו שלילי (אם זה הגיוני ).

can-do: characterized by eager willingness to accept and meet challenges <a _can–do_ attitude>.​


----------



## a.t

! הגיוני ביותר 
! תודה רבה! עזרת לי מאוד


----------



## Mjolnir

על לא דבר ​


----------



## cfu507

מצטערת, אבל אני לא מצליחה להבין את המשפט כולו. מה זה Can Do Attitude?

אני יכול לעשות גישה? אני יכול לעשות יחס? וכו'... לא נשמע לי​


----------



## Mjolnir

can-do attitude זו גישה חיובית, גישה שלפיה אתה מוכן לקבל אתגרים (ובטוח שתצליח בהם).
לדוגמה, הבוס שלך אומר לך לעשות משהו ואתה משיב "בשמחה, אין בעיה" (אני מתעלם מתשובות ציניות כאן ). ז"א שיש לך גישה חיובית, אתה לא אומר "אני לא יכול לעשות את זה, המשימה יותר מדי קשה".​


----------



## cfu507

oh, now I got it. "can-do" is an adjective which describes the attitude.


----------



## Mjolnir

Exactly


----------

